# Which Magical Creature Are You? by Greta



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 28, 2014)

I have no idea who Greta is, but she created *this quiz*.

Play and post what creature you are.


* * *​

Me? I am the Red-Maned Liger! Well… just *liger*, but I thought that was a pretty cool outcome, since I occasionally write a story in which the (red-maned) liger is the ultimate beast for a Huntress to kill or a beast-rider to ride.

No Red-Maned Ligers have been harmed in the making of my stories. I've been using him as an awesome beast, both ultimate predator and ultimate prey. He's eaten a few people, but they had it coming. The Huntress had her reasons for (reluctantly) sparing him.

Yeah, the quiz is all in good fun, but it was cool to be compared to my favorite creature in my own little world, especially when I didn't expect "liger" to be a possible outcome.


* * *​

But enough about me and my ligerness. *Which Magical Creature Are You?*


----------



## Bortasz (Sep 28, 2014)

Werewolf
You are a werewolf! You can be a bit of a loner at times, but you have a tight group of friends who you trust. You are adventurous and a bit of a foodie at heart. You feel whole when you are in the forest or outdoors.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 28, 2014)

*Unicorn*


> You are a unicorn! You are a very peaceful and kind person. You also know how to stay calm and you are the type of person that will help a random stranger in need. You also love nature and have great respect for the environment.


Not sure if I agree with that...


----------



## Nihal (Sep 28, 2014)

^Lol!

Not sure if mine is accurate either. Opting for scalding weather seems to surpass being afraid of height.


*Dragon*

You are a dragon! You are fierce and powerful. You are a fearless leader and don't let anything stand in your way! You like a good thrill and you are an adventurer at heart.


But it's a big classic, so, rawr. Bow to the tiniest dragon of the world.


----------



## Noma Galway (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a Liger too!

You are a Liger! You are like a lion and tiger mixed bred for skills in magic! You are a unique and not afraid to be yourself. (And you actually do exist!)


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 28, 2014)

I got liger too.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a jungle out there… or in here, I mean.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 28, 2014)

Dragon.... A big red one with steaming nostrils. Lots of gold and charred skeletons under foot. 

So yeah....


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm obviously a unicorn!!!! Haha just kidding. I got mermaid.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys I you liked this quiz and are a potter fan you should check out his awesome quiz it's only for  females though so  have fun ladies  </title> <script type="text/javascript"> (function (e, b) { if (!b.__SV) { var a, f, i, g; window.mixpanel = b; a = e.createElement("script"); a.type = "text/javascript"; a.async = !0; a.src = ("https:" === e.location.protocol ? "https:" : "http:") +


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2014)

Liger!

On DaFlaminUnicorn's quiz, I got Ginny Weasly.



Spoiler: Description for Ginny



You are a tough, independent girl who isn't afraid to stand up against injustice. Sometimes your bravery and love of a good laugh get you into a bit of mischief. Your quick wit helps cheer up the people around you. A lot of people are drawn to you because of your good looks and charming personality. You are an exceptional athlete and very self-confident. You refuse to be left behind and you're always prepared to put up a fight.

"The thing about growing up with Fred and George is that you sort of start thinking anything's possible if you've got enough nerve."


Neither test had my favorite color listed.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm Molly Weasley, who says, "Not my daughter, you bitch."



> *Molly Weasley*
> You are kind, gentle and warm hearted. You are very warm and protective of your loved ones. The accomplishments of your friends and family bring you enormous pride, but you are not afraid to be stern. You are incredibly generous and always lending out a helping hand to others even if you don't have much to give. When anyone you care about is threatened, you jump to their rescue. You are loved and appreciated by many.
> 
> "Not my daughter, you bitch."


^That's the quote they come up with for someone who's "kind, gentle and warm hearted."​

When Amelia, Sabina, and Hannah are all teenagers, I may be quoting Molly a lot. I think I'll replace "bitch" with a stronger word, or at least one that's traditionally directed at males.


----------



## Devor (Sep 29, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> ^That's the quote they come up with for someone who's "kind, gentle and warm hearted."​



It would be your quote too if an evil crazy witch just cast a killing curse at your daughter.

And what the heck - here's the video (Harry Potter spoilers).


----------

